# Night-light fishin' for Crappies



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I found another fishing gadget at a good discount this weekend. It is a submersible "flourescent green" light for night fishing. I have no experience with this, but have read few times that it sometimes works. Can anyone give me a few pointers on using it? What conditions, how deep to set the light, etc?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

We have used them quite a bit. Submerse the light about 1-2 feet under water. Crappie begin biting when the bait fish get attracted to the light. Fish the water that is just on the outside ridge of how bright the light shines.

Typically it takes about 30-60min for the lights to bring in the bait fish, and soon the crappie will follow.

Make sure to turn the light on under the water, and turn it off under water. Those bulbs run super hot and will burn up in about 10 seconds if you don't shut them off under water.

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Flash - we'll give it a try at KenLake next week.


----------

